
StartupToDo.com - ctingom
http://startuptodo.com
======
trapper
That's a brave move, charging for the aggregation of content, and getting the
community who pays you to help write said content.

I suspect if this takes off there will be a free alternative that takes this
websites place in short order, regardless of how cheap it is.

